# Help needed!



## LittleBird (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

ich möchte gerne Schatzi anfixen! Aber den vollen Budget Betrag von +-1500 Flocken auszugeben ohne zu wissen ob meine Süße auch Spaß dran hat....näääää zu risky!

Also schlau mal bei den Kölner Dealern angerufen und gefragt, habt ihr zu verleihen für ein WE nen Touren Fully für kleine Ladies? 

Satz mit X war die die durchgängige Antwort. 

Jetzt stehe ich ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, denn auch nach Winterberg fahren finde ich ein wenig weit, um mal so eben auszuprobierten. 

Also Ladies, helft mir bitte meine Frau mit einem passendem Touren Fully auszustatten!

Ich weiß nur leider nicht wo (Kölner Gegend + 50km) oder wie Schatzi mal nen feines Bike im Wald probieren kann. Ich bin auch gerne bereit für die "Dienstleistung" jmd. angemessen mit Geld zu bewerfen ;-)

Ach ja, meine Frau ist 1,65m groß und ich glaube um die 60 Kilo leicht. 

Wie seid Ihr zu Eurem Bike gekommen?

Greetz 

Little Bird


----------



## macmaegges (26. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube bei Rose gabs mal oder gibts noch Testbikes.
Werden Freitags geliefert, Montags wieder abgeholt, gegen einene kleine Gebühr.
Bei kauf gabs diese zurückerstattet.

Schau doch mal ob das was für dich wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (26. Juni 2010)

jo wollt ich auch sagen ... rose bikes hab ich mir auch schon n paar ,al geliehen! man kann sich die bikes zum probefahren auch  zuschicken lassen! die leihgebühr war glaub ich nicht sonderlich hoch


----------



## Offroadie (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
also ich habe mein Bike nach ausgiebigem Probefahren gekauft. Das Rad hat mir mein Händler für eine halbe Woche samt Wochenende einfach so kostenlos und unverbindlich überlassen. Vorher wurde es noch auf meine Größe und Bedürfnisse komplett eingestellt.
Er hatte eine ganze Reihe erstklassiger Testbikes im Laden.  Ich konnte in der Zeit verschiedene Biketouren unternehmen und das Bike unter ganz realen Bedingungen (uphill, downhill, Trails, ...) ausgiebig testen. - Es war einfach klasse! 

Ich war so begeistert, und wusste dass ich hier nicht die Katze im Sack kaufe.
Seitdem begleitet mich mein Stumpi über alle sieben Berge ;-)

LG
Martina

Edit:  schau mal hier ... http://breuersbikebahnhof.templ5.internet1.de/cms.php?cms=c18_Leihraeder.html


----------



## AntiSoftie (26. Juni 2010)

also ich hab mir in willingen bei meinen hotel (in beiden in denen ich bis jetzt war die waren übrigens hammer!) geliehen! sprich man konnte dann damit auch in den bikepark usw.  rose bikes sind zwar schon geil nur zu teuer für mich Q.Q


----------



## Twinkie (27. Juni 2010)

hier mal fragen:
http://www.eifeltour.eu/fahrradverleih.asp
http://bikebahnhof.de/
http://www.outdoor-hauschke.de/
(suFu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329555)


----------



## Nuala (27. Juni 2010)

bikes4fun lässt mtbs ausgiebig testen, ist in vaals, nl, in der nähe von aachen. ausserdem gibt es in heerlen, auch nl, auch in der nähe von aachen, ein canyon-testcenter: http://www.canyon.com/_nl/testcenter_heerlen/testcenter_heerlen.html


----------



## LittleBird (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für die reichlichen Antworten. 

Wir werden mal in den Bikebahnhof einfahren.....


----------



## Twinkie (28. Juni 2010)

bitte in jedem fall bericht erstatten!


----------



## LittleBird (12. September 2010)

So.... nu der versprochene Bericht: 

*Station 1: Der Bikebahnhof*

Super Beratung nur leider die Bikes nicht zum Anfassen da. Datt der das Eisenross optimal einstellen kann, glaube ich ihm. 

Bikes: Cube AMS WLS Comp / Specialized Myka FSR Comp
*
Station 2: Cyclewerkx *

also wenn der Verkäufer Spaß am Verkauf hatte, fress ich den Besen mit der Putzfrau zusammen. 

Bikes: Centurion EVE LRS 600 / Scott Contessa Spark 35

*Station 3: Bike Perfekt *

in diesem Laden war der freundlichste der Schäferhund, der immer auf irgendwelchen Plastik Bikeverpackungsteilen kaute. . . .

Bike: Focus Lady Mopped . . .keine Ahnung mehr welches. 

*Station 4: Cosmos Bikes *

sehr freundlicher Mitarbeiter! Aber gerade für ein Mädelsbike war nicht die wirklich gute Kompetenz vorhanden... 

Bikes: Ghost ASX 5100 / Lapierre Zesty 214

Nu erstmal *Urlaub *auf Sardinien *lach* 

Dann *Fahrtechnikkurs *bei *Sports in Team *

War super der Tag! Auch wenn ich sehr geschwächelt habe, Fahrtrainerin Manu hat sich viel Zeit genommen und es war ne total lockere Runde. Kann ohne bedenken weiterempfohlen werden. 
*
Station 6: Fahrrad XXL / Feld in St. Augustin*

Was für ein riesen Laden! Aber Gerade nach der Eurobike ist die Auswahl doch auch hier watt überschaubarer. 

Bikes: Trek Top Fuel xyz / Specialized Myka FSR Comp

Entscheidung getroffen! Jetzt langt es aber auch! 

*Specialized Myka FSR Comp !*

Morgen mal mit dem Angebot vom XXL zum Bikebahnhof, denn lieber möchten wir unsere Bikes bei ihm kaufen. Mal schauen welche Zahlen er anbieten kann . . . .  

....to be continued


----------



## borisw (13. September 2010)

LittleBird schrieb:


> So.... nu der versprochene Bericht:
> 
> *Station 1: Der Bikebahnhof*
> 
> ...



Puuuh wie schade.... Ich stehe nämlich vor einem sehr ähnlichem Problem, meine Freundin findet mein MTB Klasse... 
Das habe ich bei Cyclewerx gekauft, war auch zufrieden..... 

Komisch, die beschriebenen Läden sollten doch wissen, dass so ein Bike gerade von Frauen ausgiebig Probe gefahren werden will.... machen Sie doch Werbung mit einem "ausgezeichneten Service" den man eben bei den Versendern nicht bekommt?!?!?

Ich drück die Daumen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (13. September 2010)

Danke für den Bericht! Hast ja wirklich aaaaaaaaaaaalles abgegrast! 

Servicewüste Deutschland. Schieben wir die Launen mal auf den Vollmond. 

Aber cool, dass es bald ne Bikerin mehr unter uns gibt!


----------

